# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  one chest bigger than the other??

## dodgeboy

hey guys, lately i've notice my left peck is bigger than my right one. its surprising cause i'm right handed. how can i resolve this issue ?

----------


## _CrossroadS_

seems to me your right arm is taking over for the pec when doing chest work. Make sure you use dumbells instead of barbells and always do the same weight on each side. it will even out over time.

----------


## Bradly1234

I have the same problem and so do a lot of my workout buddies. I have heard many different reasons but I believe it is becuase your heart is on your left side

----------


## _CrossroadS_

Why would your heart being on the left side of your chest cause the muscle on that side to be bigger?

----------


## Wilsonchung

I have noticed the same thing I think. didn't know if I was just paranoid or not though

----------


## aestheticmind

> ...becuase your heart is on your left side


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mho



----------


## _CrossroadS_

I just really want to hear the logic behind this theory...I'm on the edge of my seat.

----------


## Darksyde

the reason why your right arm is bigger but your left chest (and back usually as well, check out your traps and lats) is because your right side is your tooling side and your left side is your stabilizing side. you hold a nail with your left hand and swing a hammer with your right. you hold things in place with your left side musculature and work on them with your right appendage. imagine all the things you do in life where this applies. especially if the work you do for a living is physical. the body adapts to the stresses placed upon it.

----------


## dodgeboy

interesting, never thought of that !!
nice

----------


## stangmatt06

> 


Thanks for the pic... I didn't want to be the only one to tell this guy the heart is in the middle

----------


## Bradly1234

Ah well if its in the middle my theory is dead. Your bone structure would be a little bigger to protect your organ, thats what your rib cage and chest plate is there for. One of my workout partners is left handed with his left pec bigger

----------


## Bradly1234

Your heart is bigger on the left side tho, it tilts to that side

----------


## kickinit

I helped a guy on chest that was missing one of his peck muscles partially. Basically on one side he had a dent where on the other he had a normal size one. You could see the muscle was in fact missing. After alot of hard work just keeping into as said above not trying to build the one side just stick to your workout and it will eventually grown to the same size. Also keep to dumbells to you even out, it will be alot easier then a bar.

----------


## _CrossroadS_

> the reason why your right arm is bigger but your left chest (and back usually as well, check out your traps and lats) is because your right side is your tooling side and your left side is your stabilizing side. you hold a nail with your left hand and swing a hammer with your right. you hold things in place with your left side musculature and work on them with your right appendage. imagine all the things you do in life where this applies. especially if the work you do for a living is physical. the body adapts to the stresses placed upon it.


What if he was left handed?

----------


## (1*)

lmao at the heart on the left side theory!!

----------


## stack_it

My right pec is thicker on the lower portion and I'm right handed. Does that mean my hearts in the wrong place......?

----------


## Bradly1234

yes, obviously. Your heart must be on the right side dude

----------


## mho

> My right pec is thicker on the lower portion and I'm right handed. Does that mean my hearts in the wrong place......?


I lol'd  :Haha:

----------


## Iron_Pig

:Bs:

----------


## remotely queued

> hey guys, lately i've notice my left peck is bigger than my right one. its surprising cause i'm right handed. how can i resolve this issue ?


is your back (lat) bigger on the side with the smaller pec? 
for instance you left peck is bigger but your right lat is bigger than your left?

----------


## Adreja

Darksyde is got it right. If you were left handed it would be the other way round. I work as an electrician and when i started working out i measured everything including the forearms. The right forearm was 2cm bigger than the left one due to me working with pliers and screwdrivers all day long. Something i never took notice of until i started working out.

----------


## Friend

I wish i was ambidextrous  :Frown:

----------


## dodgeboy

the more i have looked at myself, my left shoulder is more developed and my left lat is bigger than my right side.
WTF ???

----------


## Atibbo

> the more i have looked at myself, my left shoulder is more developed and my left lat is bigger than my right side.
> WTF ???


I have the same problem bro.. everything on my left side is bigger even though I'm right handed.. The left side of my chest is wayy bigger than my right, but just stick to dumbells and everything should even out. It'll take a while but should get better with time!

----------


## Jon the Rooster

Just like my domanint arm is bigger than the other, after a workout I give a little more attention to the weaker side with some extra sets solo. Over time they will equal out.

----------


## xdustiinx

Me and my workout partner both got the same problem, so every other chest day we just hold two d.bells like your gonna do regular d.bell press and then just press with the side that is smaller for three sets and then do our regular chest routine.

been doing it for about three months or so now and it seems to be working for us, maybe that would help

----------


## trulbfan3

dude my right arm is way bigger n stronger than my left and but my left peck is bigger and stronger than my right and my cock points to the left and im right handed...wtf???

----------


## elitepeptides

I couldn't stop from laughing - I feel bad, but this thread made lulz for me.

----------


## hybrid83

You guys are freaks of nature LOL. I wish I could keep my left side any where near my right side. Seems like the hand you use would alway without question make that side bigger.

Aha I think I have the answer. Do you masturbate with the left hand?...come on guys be honest. Maybe you get randy and say hey I wanna try something different and you end up liking it haha...I know i've givin it a go once or twice...come on guys we need all the variables

----------


## tyseng

For me it's genetic, the muscle is attached differently on the bones for my right pec so it looks different. It's not necessarily bigger, just looks different. My doctor said that it is fairly common so it could be your issue as well if you are practicing the right form when you lift.

----------


## bigjoe30

i have the same problem and was just coming on here to asl the same question.

----------


## Chris_ATV

Start using dumbells for chest. Keep strict form.

----------


## wharton

Your all wanking too much with one hand and burning off the muscle to try switching hands from time to time.  :Owned:

----------


## Hate Being Small

> Your all wanking too much with one hand and burning off the muscle to try switching hands from time to time.


 :Aajack:  lmao

----------


## Jdizzal

I measured and my right arm is 3/4 of an inch bigger than my left. i stopped using bar and switched to dumbbells. left side has grown quarter inch closer now. I think having my right arm bigger its more stable/ stronger so i have more form and can really feel the squeeze.

----------


## javerton

Some degree of asymmetry is normal, just look at Jay Cutler. You can reduce it by using dumbells etc. But I would not worry about this until you are fairly advanced (meaning pshyqiue wise, not time training) because I can bet you that almost NO ONE will notice. I've got a few ones like you said, no one has noticed them ever.

----------


## Stevus

I have this problem too, right handed, bigger (more shapely) right pec. Interested post.

----------


## GEM_69

i have the same problem. my right pec is bigger then my left and my left lat is bigger. i've been using dumbells and it seems to begetting better

----------


## Jacob09

My right pec is wider and so is my right shoulder but when i pull it in and flex a little my chest and shoulders seem to be perfectly sememtrical My question is Is it possible for ur shoulder to be out of place and u not know it or is it my right shoulder is more developed there for wider?

----------


## dec11

> My right pec is wider and so is my right shoulder but when i pull it in and flex a little my chest and shoulders seem to be perfectly sememtrical My question is Is it possible for ur shoulder to be out of place and u not know it or is it my right shoulder is more developed there for wider?


make a thread instead of bumping ancient threads

----------


## Jacob09

Yea sorry I found this as I was googling it didn't look at the date till after I posted it

----------


## Testosterone.

Most chicks have the same problem. One tit bigger than the other. I generally like the bigger one haha.

----------


## Armykid93

I have the same problem. I only do dumbbells and its taking forever to go back to normal but mine have definetly gotten better.

----------


## dec11

i was amazed when i looked at the title, a man with two chests?!

----------


## aronjrsmil

It's all in the bone structure. your ribs and sternum probably make it stick out for one side more than the other.

----------


## Dytum

check form and make sure everything is symmetrical

----------

